# Lcd_driver_code for s3c2410 code



## santoshbs (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi ..
I want to enable my lcd of s3c2410 board , so where i can get the source code or which all the things i need to change in source code........

With regt


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2010)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSDs3c24xx


----------

